# Lexus IS300 winter prep



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*Nothing fancy, winter prep on an IS300





































Crusty trim juice :gasp:










Salty fenders










With the the freezing weather the car got ONR'd without debate, a 5minute pre soak on the lower panels I felt necessary... it was a quick 5 minutes, I was a wee but chilly :shrug:










I did the ONR wash indoors with the heat on, first I let the car defrost...










Once I thawed the car with ONR and clayed it I dried everything. Wheels treated with a few coats of opti seal










Cleaned, sealed and dressed










Trim before










During (wearing my serial killer nitrile gloves of course :gidiup










Finished




























Tidied up the ebmlems



















303'd widow trim










Machined on 3 coats of sealant










Done.



















How lovely, my car got and ice bath while this car get some spa treatment :spank:














































This is clear film installed by Phil and his crew from DetailersDomain a few months prior... hands down some of the best film work I have seen... notice the lack of orange peel?



















Total time: 39.62 hours.... I estimated 

Nah this one went quickly, thanks for looking.*


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

lovely car good work there


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Nice work.


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

im loving those black gloves


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

trhland said:


> im loving those black gloves


Your my biggest fan Tom :wave: Hows the back treating you these days? Any relief?


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

dsms said:


> Your my biggest fan Tom :wave: Hows the back treating you these days? Any relief?


im flattered you remebered. hanging in there . my mri showed 2 bolging discs. 
so going to pyshical therepy. ill be ok . im just getting old i quess. hey on another note looks like finally some warm weather here in jersey end of the week hu? my truck needs a wax top up . thinking some concorso perhaps. anyway . have a nice night talk to you later..

tom


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice work, car looks good.

Nice car you have too:thumb:

Chris.


----------

